# Theres NO water in wales



## philbre

I was wildcamping in Wales last weekend & thoroughly enjoyed it
Great weather, interesting scenery & welcoming people

HOWEVER, I assumed my water tank was full before leaving & I'm afraid it was actually almost empty

So I called to several garages, explained my dilemma & asked to use a tap. 

100% said sorry, you can't, its metered

Fair enough, I offered to pay in each place but that didn't matter

I pointed out that if I flushed the loo, I would use as much water as I proposed to take from the tap & there would be nothing about it

It still didn't matter!

I accept that had I filled up before leaving, this would not hv been an issue & that the fault is 100% mine but c'mon....

I met a blocklayer who had no meter issues...

IN Ireland, all garages are metered too but theres no issue using a tap


----------



## buttons

Booking a site for the night shouldn’t have been a problem, you could then have all the water you need. Why do you expect someone else to foot the bill for your free camping? I am aware you were willing to pay a queens ransom to the lucky garage but that is not how it works. If they make a concession to you then all cheapskates will be after their metered water.


----------



## 105109

*water*

you could have bought bottled water, the VERY large ones are not that expensive and it is drinking quality.

A lesson learned for you anyway


----------



## maddie

:lol: you could have also found the dead centre of a village,they would have a tap by the gates for you to use :lol: 
terry
PS dead centre = cemetery :lol:


----------



## pippin

_There's NO water in Wales_

Oh yes there is!

It pours down out of the sky and then out of the hillsides - beautifully pure stuff.


----------



## buttons

maddie said:


> :lol: you could have also found the dead centre of a village,they would have a tap by the gates for you to use :lol:
> terry PS dead centre = cemetery :lol:


Would you recommend stealing petrol from a forecourt Maddie?, why suggest stealing water from a cemetery. They are both expensive commodities that will have to be paid for by some innocent party. 
Purchasing bottled water sounds like a good option though.

Before you know it metered cheapskates will be purposely not filling their tanks before they leave home. :roll:


----------



## bognormike

you could have called at a C&CC site and used their motorhome stopover service - then you could have all had a shower, dumped the waste water & bog & filled up with water for about £5 :roll:


----------



## chrisgreen

the cost of petrol 100lt=£99.00
the cost of water100lt=£00.08
how can anybody compare the two???????
the man asked if he could have some, he was not going to steal it,and also offered to pay for it.
whats a cheapskate????????


----------



## buttons

chrisgreen said:


> the cost of petrol 100lt=£99.00
> the cost of water100lt=£00.08
> how can anybody compare the two???????whats a cheapskate????????


Have you been paying attention chrisgreen? My comments were based on the quoted post by maddie who was advocating theft from a cemetery. Is the cost a factor in theft? Would it be agreeable for me to plum my sprinkler into my neighbours metered water supply its only £00.08 per 100lt shouldn't cost him too much.

cheapskate Show phonetics
noun [C] INFORMAL DISAPPROVING
a person who is unwilling to spend money:


----------



## maddie

buttons said:


> maddie said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: you could have also found the dead centre of a village,they would have a tap by the gates for you to use :lol:
> terry PS dead centre = cemetery :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you recommend stealing petrol from a forecourt Maddie?, why suggest stealing water from a cemetery. They are both expensive commodities that will have to be paid for by some innocent party.
> Purchasing bottled water sounds like a good option though.
> 
> Before you know it metered cheapskates will be purposely not filling their tanks before they leave home. :roll:
Click to expand...

Lighten up Buttons--from a generally light hearted comment about no water in Wales you have now gone to stealing water and petrol. 8O Watch for the little :lol: to get peoples drift :wink: 
At £620 a year that I incidentally paid today for my water you are welcome to fill up at my house :lol: just not in Wales 
terry


----------



## foll-de-roll

Perhaps there are no shops either!!


----------



## Spacerunner

I would have thought that a usable tap in a public space (cemetary) would be available for the public to use. Much like a public drinking fountain or the taps ouside the toilets on the Isle of Skye.
Hospitality mis a very basic human quality which seems to be much mre widely practised in other countries other than the UK.

Maybe Liverpool City Council should be taken to task for stealing Welsh water!


----------



## Groper

There is at the moment.
Cannot see the hills for mist and it is p****g down  .


----------



## Gereshom

Philbre! I'm sorry you had a problem getting water.

Did you manage in the end to get some?

Similar thing happened to me. Garage was willing but I'd forgotten my hose!!


----------



## buttons

Spacerunner said:


> I would have thought that a usable tap in a public space (cemetary) would be available for the public to use.


I think spacerunner it more likely that the taps are for mourners to tend their graves. Save them carting water from home. How could you imagine that it was for the use of motor homers.


----------



## Spacerunner

buttons said:


> I think spacerunner it more likely that the taps are for mourners to tend their graves. Save them carting water from home. How could you imagine that it was for the use of motor homers.


I said for the use of the public. And if you hadn't noticed, motorhomers are public too.


----------



## buttons

maddie said:


> Lighten up Buttons--from a generally light hearted comment about no water in Wales
> At £620 a year that I incidentally paid today for my water you are welcome to fill up at my house :lol: just not in Wales
> terry


Thanks for the offer maddie. This is being light hearted I hold no mmalice to anyone one this site.


----------



## chrisgreen

Would it be agreeable for me to plum my sprinkler into my neighbours metered water supply its only £00.08 per 100lt shouldn’t cost him too much. 



no it would not.
that would be stealing.
i dont think the thread starter is a cheepskate for going wildcamping,its the best way to use a motorhome.
he simply forgot to fill his water tank,and asked at a few garages if he could use their tap.
they said no,to save themselfs £0.08p,so if it happened 100 times a year it would save them £8.00 whoppe woo.
what has happened to helping fellow man,gone by the sounds of it,in wales anyway.


----------



## vicdicdoc

If its in Wales Its our water not english water . . next time you need to show your passport :wink:


----------



## 113016

We went wilding in North Wales & Anglesey over the Easter weekend and had no trouble getting water. We go there every year and never have any problem finding water and emptying the cassette.


----------



## karlb

Grath said:


> We went wilding in North Wales & Anglesey over the Easter weekend and had no trouble getting water. We go there every year and never have any problem finding water and emptying the cassette.


off topic sorry, but where in north wales do you go wilding?


----------



## krull

Buttons, why not give it a rest. 

You obviously don't like wild camping, but plenty of us do. I often have had the same problem, usually in winter when sites are closed. 

If you can't say anything constructive, please don't post just an excuse for a snipe.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

One bucket, one funnel and fill up from a sparkling stream in those hills far away.

After all the Welsh bottle it and sell it to us!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## billym

or fit a Nature Pure system in and you can , within reason , put just

about anything in. 


100 % of 2 = 2 

I love statistics !


----------



## pandalf

To Karlb - one great place we have wild camped is at Caernarfon. You can stay right by the Menai Strait just across from the town across the footbridge. Easy access to pubs, restaurants and shops and a lovely quiet location with sensational views. There is an entry in the MHF database.


----------



## 116388

buttons said:


> Spacerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would have thought that a usable tap in a public space (cemetary) would be available for the public to use.
> 
> 
> 
> I think spacerunner it more likely that the taps are for mourners to tend their graves. Save them carting water from home. *How could you imagine that it was for the use of motor homers*.
Click to expand...

Buttons I ask you, you're 100 miles from the nearest town, no shops, no camp sites, it's night time. Your family need water to cook and clean and your tanks are empty. You notice a cemetary with a tap. What would you do?


----------



## seamusog

krull said:


> Buttons, why not give it a rest.
> 
> You obviously don't like wild camping, but plenty of us do. I often have had the same problem, usually in winter when sites are closed.
> 
> If you can't say anything constructive, please don't post just an excuse for a snipe.


Well said "Krull" Philbre forgot to fill his tank,big deal,he is obviously not a 'freeloader' Buttons,you need to calm down son,undo a couple of yer buttons and chill!


----------



## buttons

Grath said:


> We went wilding in North Wales & Anglesey over the Easter weekend and had no trouble getting water. We go there every year and never have any problem finding water and emptying the cassette.


Define no trouble getting water please Grath this could help plilbre, he says "there's no water in Wales".


----------



## buttons

chrisgreen said:


> asked at a few garages if he could use their tap. They said no, to save themselves £0.08p,so if it happened 100 times a year it would save them £8.00 whoppe woo.


Sorry chrisgreen nothing personal this is the sort of logic my teenage daughter attempts to baffle me with. :?


----------



## buttons

krull said:


> Buttons,give it a rest. If you can't say anything constructive, don't post


Sorry krull is this an instruction or a personal request


----------



## buttons

Simplelife said:


> Buttons I ask you, you're 100 miles from the nearest town, no shops, no camp sites, it's night time. Your family need water to cook and clean and your tanks are empty. You notice a cemetary with a tap. What would you do?


Is this a conundrum Simplelife???????????


----------



## Zozzer

maddie said:


> buttons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maddie said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: you could have also found the dead centre of a village,they would have a tap by the gates for you to use :lol:
> terry PS dead centre = cemetery :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you recommend stealing petrol from a forecourt Maddie?, why suggest stealing water from a cemetery. They are both expensive commodities that will have to be paid for by some innocent party.
> Purchasing bottled water sounds like a good option though.
> 
> Before you know it metered cheapskates will be purposely not filling their tanks before they leave home. :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lighten up Buttons--from a generally light hearted comment about no water in Wales you have now gone to stealing water and petrol. 8O Watch for the little :lol: to get peoples drift :wink:
> At £620 a year that I incidentally paid today for my water you are welcome to fill up at my house :lol: just not in Wales
> terry
Click to expand...

Totally agree, grossly unfair and inappropiate. Maybe Buttons should concentrate his/her efforts on fighting for a change in the law to enable a network of stellplatz / aire de service / sosta style motorhome service area's across the whole of the UK, so we don't have to be held to randsom by some greedy campsite owners or upset local residents and councils by wildcamping


----------



## suffolkian

If there's no town within 100 miles it's hardly likely that there would be a cemetary with running water connected. Possible but not probable. If there was, in an emergency, fill a bucket but not a whole tank to tide you over.


----------



## chrisgreen

buttons said:


> chrisgreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> asked at a few garages if he could use their tap. They said no, to save themselves £0.08p,so if it happened 100 times a year it would save them £8.00 whoppe woo.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry chrisgreen nothing personal this is the sort of logic my teenage daughter attempts to baffle me with. :?
Click to expand...

bovered am i bovered? look at the face is it bovered? :BIG:


----------



## kayg

Someone asked me last weekend where they could fill their MH up with water and I sent them over the road to the public toilets. Was that wrong? 8O 
I know to some people giving a bit of water away here and there doesn't sound much but to us, a small shop (that sells bottled water) we get a bit fed up with cyclists, motorcyclists and walkers expecting us to gladly fill up their bottles.
Even worse is when they expect us to let them use our toilet. In the adjoining house. Upstairs. 
Perhaps I'm being a meanie.....?


----------



## 113016

buttons said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> 
> We went wilding in North Wales & Anglesey over the Easter weekend and had no trouble getting water. We go there every year and never have any problem finding water and emptying the cassette.
> 
> 
> 
> Define no trouble getting water please Grath this could help plilbre, he says "there's no water in Wales".
Click to expand...

We have been wilding for quite a few years and we have never had any problem at all in finding water. Never used a cemetery tap, but that has always been an emergency back up plan, very rarely do we get water from a public toilet as we are extremely hygiene concious and if we did we would sanitise the tap prior to using.
Garages are favourite and we have never been refused, we usually keep the fuel tank half full and not full, so that we can always ask for water prior to filling up with diesel.
Apart from that, just use your imagination and think where water may be.
Lots of taps about.
We do not use this water for drinking!


----------



## maddie

kayg said:


> Someone asked me last weekend where they could fill their MH up with water and I sent them over the road to the public toilets. Was that wrong? 8O
> I know to some people giving a bit of water away here and there doesn't sound much but to us, a small shop (that sells bottled water) we get a bit fed up with cyclists, motorcyclists and walkers expecting us to gladly fill up their bottles.
> Even worse is when they expect us to let them use our toilet. In the adjoining house. Upstairs.
> Perhaps I'm being a meanie.....?


No kayg,this is how you make your living so people do not /should not expect this from you. :lol: 
you could always make them a loo downstairs :lol: :lol: JOKE just in case someone has had a humour failure
terry


----------



## chrisgreen

if someone in a motorhome pulled up outside my house,after spotting my motorhome in the drive,and asked to fill their water tank,i would gladly let them.


----------



## lifestyle

What`s Buttons on, it cannot be water :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## 113016

karlb said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> 
> We went wilding in North Wales & Anglesey over the Easter weekend and had no trouble getting water. We go there every year and never have any problem finding water and emptying the cassette.
> 
> 
> 
> off topic sorry, but where in north wales do you go wilding?
Click to expand...

near to Caernafron & Anglesey with a stop over at Betwesycoed or near to Llanberis.
Lots of good wilding locations in the Snowdonia area
Check the wildcamping site


----------



## barryd

I’m in the Caravan Club but I mainly we like to Wild camp when we can. Whats the CC policy on using their facilities on club sites? A friend of mine (on this site and also a CC member) pulled in to a CC site and offered to pay to use the facilities and they told him to get lost! When we were wild camping in Scotland I pulled into a campsite and offered to pay to fill up, empty stuff etc. The campsite owner asked if we were wild camping and me being honest said yes. He then said we couldn’t use his facilities even if we did pay! It seems to me that there is a feeling amongst some that wild campers are undesirable and shouldn’t be encouraged. I don’t do it because I am a cheapskate and knowing what MH's cost I am sure most people don’t do it for that reason. I love the freedom and the adventure and to be honest we like to find spots on our own without watching tuggers trundling their little trolley things about all day and staring in your windows. What is it with this country that everyone feels they have to conform and follow all the rules. It makes me sick. Gypsies seem to be able to do what the hell they like so why cant we? Every year in the next village from ours loads of gypsies turn up on there way to Appleby Fair and stay for weeks and weeks. They park all over the verges and greens, look a mess, dump their waste all over the place and leave loads of rubbish for the council to pick up. What do the authorities do? They put out flipping porta loos for them! If I turned up in the same spot in my MH I would probably be arrested within 5 minutes!

Sorry don’t know why but this seems to have turned into a bit of a rant!


----------



## aido

*post subject*

Barry

I agree with you 100%.

How can anyone be so mean with water after all there seems to be a lot around. (where is my umbrella)


----------



## ShazandDave

*Water from the CC*

Last week I emailed the CC regarding just stopping in with a motorhome and filling/emptying as the C&CC allow, and what the cost would be?, their reply was as follows;

_Thank you for your email
The services on each of our sites are there for the use by people who have paid to stay the night on site, it is not usually possible for members not staying on the site to use the site services. However the decision is at the discretion of the Warden so you could speak to them directly to see if they would allow you to use the service point._

Has anyone tried this with the CC? because as I intend to wildcamp mostly I'm wondering if it's worth keeping up with my CC membership

Dave


----------



## 113016

barryd said:


> I'm in the Caravan Club but I mainly we like to Wild camp when we can. Whats the CC policy on using their facilities on club sites? A friend of mine (on this site and also a CC member) pulled in to a CC site and offered to pay to use the facilities and they told him to get lost! When we were wild camping in Scotland I pulled into a campsite and offered to pay to fill up, empty stuff etc. The campsite owner asked if we were wild camping and me being honest said yes. He then said we couldn't use his facilities even if we did pay! It seems to me that there is a feeling amongst some that wild campers are undesirable and shouldn't be encouraged. I don't do it because I am a cheapskate and knowing what MH's cost I am sure most people don't do it for that reason. I love the freedom and the adventure and to be honest we like to find spots on our own without watching tuggers trundling their little trolley things about all day and staring in your windows. What is it with this country that everyone feels they have to conform and follow all the rules. It makes me sick. Gypsies seem to be able to do what the hell they like so why cant we? Every year in the next village from ours loads of gypsies turn up on there way to Appleby Fair and stay for weeks and weeks. They park all over the verges and greens, look a mess, dump their waste all over the place and leave loads of rubbish for the council to pick up. What do the authorities do? They put out flipping porta loos for them! If I turned up in the same spot in my MH I would probably be arrested within 5 minutes!
> 
> Sorry don't know why but this seems to have turned into a bit of a rant!


Many Camping & Caravaning club sites offer the facility to fill water tanks, empty the cassette & have a shower and do what ever for a couple of hours for a fee of around £5. This is the friendly club!
Regarding wilding, we wild because it is/was the dream as that is what motorhoming is all about. You find a nice location and experience the dream. Otherwise, just might as well buy a caravan! 
That is my opinion, I am sure others will have different opinions, but if you look at motorhome advertisements, the dream is plugged everywhere, but it is quite difficult to find in the UK except Scotland and to a lesser extent Wales


----------



## clodhopper2006

Blimey folks! Now don't get me wrong I love wild camping and do it most of the time I'm out with the van but I wouldn't expect a site owner/warden to help me do that by filling me up and emtying my waste. I can well understand them giving you short shrift. It's a bit like taking your Harry Ramsdens fish supper into one of Gordon Ramsays restaurants and asking to borrow his table.


----------



## Zozzer

Grath said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in the Caravan Club but I mainly we like to Wild camp when we can. Whats the CC policy on using their facilities on club sites? A friend of mine (on this site and also a CC member) pulled in to a CC site and offered to pay to use the facilities and they told him to get lost! When we were wild camping in Scotland I pulled into a campsite and offered to pay to fill up, empty stuff etc. The campsite owner asked if we were wild camping and me being honest said yes. He then said we couldn't use his facilities even if we did pay! It seems to me that there is a feeling amongst some that wild campers are undesirable and shouldn't be encouraged. I don't do it because I am a cheapskate and knowing what MH's cost I am sure most people don't do it for that reason. I love the freedom and the adventure and to be honest we like to find spots on our own without watching tuggers trundling their little trolley things about all day and staring in your windows. What is it with this country that everyone feels they have to conform and follow all the rules. It makes me sick. Gypsies seem to be able to do what the hell they like so why cant we? Every year in the next village from ours loads of gypsies turn up on there way to Appleby Fair and stay for weeks and weeks. They park all over the verges and greens, look a mess, dump their waste all over the place and leave loads of rubbish for the council to pick up. What do the authorities do? They put out flipping porta loos for them! If I turned up in the same spot in my MH I would probably be arrested within 5 minutes!
> 
> Sorry don't know why but this seems to have turned into a bit of a rant!
> 
> 
> 
> Many Camping & Caravaning club sites offer the facility to fill water tanks, empty the cassette & have a shower and do what ever for a couple of hours for a fee of around £5. This is the friendly club!
> Regarding wilding, we wild because it is/was the dream as that is what motorhoming is all about. You find a nice location and experience the dream. Otherwise, just might as well buy a caravan!
> That is my opinion, I am sure others will have different opinions, but if you look at motorhome advertisements, the dream is plugged everywhere, but it is quite difficult to find in the UK except Scotland and to a lesser extent Wales
Click to expand...

The idea of having a motorhome is the dream of freeing ones self from the shackles of highly regulated campsites that in the main only operate six months of the year. I want to tour freely throughout the year, without pre-book months in advance. If CCC sites are any other sites are not open in winter, how do you get water, flush your bog or have a shower.

Is this what touring in the UK really means. A Take or leave attitude of the establishment who have categorised us as all as Gypsies.

If Ramblers have the right to roam, what rights have we got. NONE.


----------



## barryd

It may seem a bit cheeky but it’s hardly the same as bringing your own food into a restaurant. Anyway you can bring your own booze into some establishments and they charge you a corkage fee. It seems bonkers to me that they would refuse money just to deter you from wild camping. Im still going to wildcamp. Im not suddenly going to decide to stay for the night. I simply move on and find a garage or public loo. Im sorted and the campsite has lost an opportunity to make a couple of quid for doing nothing. I joined the CC rather than C & CC because I was led to believe that they were less child friendly and we were less likely to encounter hordes of kids. So far we have only every used their CL's. If we cant find a wild spot I simply go online and find the nearest CL.


----------



## clodhopper2006

But Zozzer the thing is there a many sites, CL's and CS's open all year. When we wild camp in the winter and run out of water we stay a night on one that's still open. As the meerkat said, simples eek


----------



## Spacerunner

Do we, as wild campers really want all facilities handed to us on a plate?
Surely the attraction of wilding is the art of using a bit of guile and artfulness to be able to survive (?) without all the trappings of an official camp site.


----------



## clodhopper2006

barryd said:


> It may seem a bit cheeky but it's hardly the same as bringing your own food into a restaurant. Anyway you can bring your own booze into some establishments and they charge you a corkage fee. It seems bonkers to me that they would refuse money just to deter you from wild camping. Im still going to wildcamp. Im not suddenly going to decide to stay for the night. I simply move on and find a garage or public loo. Im sorted and the campsite has lost an opportunity to make a couple of quid for doing nothing. I joined the CC rather than C & CC because I was led to believe that they were less child friendly and we were less likely to encounter hordes of kids. So far we have only every used their CL's. If we cant find a wild spot I simply go online and find the nearest CL.


Well it is the same though isn't it. cant see how it isnt and the only reason a restaurant will let you take your own booze in is if they aren't licenced to sell you any


----------



## barryd

Clodhopper

Your right about the CL's. I do like them. It is kind of nice when you have been wilding to go on a hook up and switch all the lights on and use the big tele!!

We find that we can pretty much wild all the time as long as we move around every other day or run the engine for around an hour. We just did 14 nights wild without a hook up and with only one long drive and we were ok. It does get a bit annoying watching the battery meter and trying to conserve power. So its great when you do stop on a CL and dont have to worry about it!


----------



## barryd

clodhopper2006 said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> 
> It may seem a bit cheeky but it's hardly the same as bringing your own food into a restaurant. Anyway you can bring your own booze into some establishments and they charge you a corkage fee. It seems bonkers to me that they would refuse money just to deter you from wild camping. Im still going to wildcamp. Im not suddenly going to decide to stay for the night. I simply move on and find a garage or public loo. Im sorted and the campsite has lost an opportunity to make a couple of quid for doing nothing. I joined the CC rather than C & CC because I was led to believe that they were less child friendly and we were less likely to encounter hordes of kids. So far we have only every used their CL's. If we cant find a wild spot I simply go online and find the nearest CL.
> 
> 
> 
> Well it is the same though isn't it. cant see how it isnt and the only reason a restaurant will let you take your own booze in is if they aren't licenced to sell you any
Click to expand...

Yes your right but the point here is we and others like us were willing to pay. We were not asking for them to provide a service for free. I might also add that when it happened to us it was the back end of last season and the campsite in question was virtually empty and the guy was just sitting around. At the end of the day its their choice and I will respect that but I really dont think its asking too much if you are willing to pay.


----------



## eddievanbitz

The trouble is not really the water!

the more we all sue each other for our own stupidity (in the main) the more we will be unwilling to help each other!

A cannot remember the exact criteria, but taps for this kind of use have to have a pressure limiter and a type of back flow inhibitor. You could have been a safety Nazi testing their procedures!

Todays society simply just doesn't encourage us to help each other in my opinion.


----------



## barryd

eddievanbitz said:


> The trouble is not really the water!
> 
> the more we all sue each other for our own stupidity (in the main) the more we will be unwilling to help each other!
> 
> A cannot remember the exact criteria, but taps for this kind of use have to have a pressure limiter and a type of back flow inhibitor. You could have been a safety Nazi testing their procedures!
> 
> Todays society simply just doesn't encourage us to help each other in my opinion.


I hadn't thought of that. It may not have been the reason in this particular case as he asked if we were wild camping before refusing but I bet your right in a lot of cases. Hopefully soon we will be off to Europe where hopefully things are not as crazy as the UK. Mind you I think this nanny state, health and safety gone mad, way of life in the UK is spreading. Hopefully I can tour Europe before some authority deems it to dangerous for us to actually leave our houses.

Enjoyed the rant!


----------



## 116388

buttons said:


> Simplelife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buttons I ask you, you're 100 miles from the nearest town, no shops, no camp sites, it's night time. Your family need water to cook and clean and your tanks are empty. You notice a cemetary with a tap. What would you do?
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a conundrum Simplelife???????????
Click to expand...

You know what it is. So? In the predicament I set what would you do? Remember, you're thirsty, your family want to clean up and right beside you with not a another soul for miles is a tap with endless clean, cool, thirst quenching water....... over to you Buttons......


----------



## 113016

As I said earlier, there is water everywhere, you just have to look for it  
Enjoy the wildcamping dream, I do   
or buy a caravan and sit on a camp site  
I also use camp sites when I want to, just do whatever you enjoy


----------



## thepadster

*crikey*

Look at all you guys getting yourselfs all wound up ,its crazy sometimes how the written word can be taken out of contect ,we all forget to do things sometimes ie fill up the water tank , we should all help out our fellow man , there is a difference between people who take the **** all the time and thoose who have just simply forgot do do something and just need a hand , funny watching the english welch thing rare its head as an irish man i see humour in it lol , i think we all need to keep open minds and help each other when we can , then maybe we can help make some good in a world that is going down the pan , take care you guys and keep on smilling


----------



## barryd

Peace and goodwill etc blah blah blah. I go away for an hour and the whole threads gone all lovey dovey! Surely all this is a laugh anyway isnt it? Nowt wrong with a good old rant and debate on a Saturday morning. I have nothing better to do (well my wife has a list but this is more fun).

Wish I was out in the van but the sinks still blocked and awaiting repair. Boys only trip to the lakes next weekend though. Should be a laugh. Best remember to put some water in first though!


----------



## lifestyle

Water, free to a good m....home,hurry before i run dry :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pippin

The padster has made quite an unintentional pun with the use of the word "*welch*" without a capital W.

It could so apply to those who take water from a cemetary tap.

I quote the Concise Oxford Dictionary:

*welch* (verb) decamp without paying. (19th C, orig unkn.)

It has no derivation from the proud word "*Welsh*" with a capital W.

Sorry, it is the pedant in me, just can't keep it down!


----------



## thepadster

*pipin*

Well not much getting passed you is there mate , but alas it was a mistake on my behalf , not sure if you are a rugby fan , i thought that game between ireland and wales was one of the best i ever saw , and i would have been just as happy if wales had won it ,be interesting to see what happens next year , you take care


----------



## buttons

*Re: Water from the CC*



ShazandDave said:


> Last week I emailed the CC regarding just stopping in with a motorhome and filling/emptying as the C&CC allow, and what the cost would be? _Thank you for your email, The services on each of our sites are there for the use by people who have paid to stay the night on site,_


_

I think that I have lost the plot again :? 
Wild campers are not cheapskates. OK. :? 
ShazandDave made a request for the cost of using CC site facilities. The CC then gave ShazandDave a perfectly reasonable answer  
The cost of using the CC facilities is just one nights fee.
You have no obligation to stay the night, You can fill,empty,flush,wash and s-s-shampoo if you feel the desire. You can then leave and continue with your free lifestyle. 
Why ShazandDave does this warrant an attack on the CC with a threat to withdraw your membership. Was the £11 price tag too higher price to pay for this excellent service offered by the Caravan Club? 8O :_


----------



## buttons

Simplelife said:


> You know what it is. So? In the predicament I set what would you do? Remember, you're thirsty, your family want to clean up and right beside you with not a another soul for miles is a tap with endless clean, cool, thirst quenching water....... over to you Buttons......


The nanny state comes to mind, why do some individuals get themselves into such a predicament then expect someone else to pick up the tab. This scenario is totally self inflicted. I would demote you as leader and find someone that could manage a week away in a motor home. :wink:


----------



## pippin

I think this feud can only be settled by drawn (water) pistols at dawn!


----------



## krull

If near the coast. I always head for the harbour. Often plenty of taps about.


----------



## barryd

Im really smashed! So I probably shouldnt contribut anymore. Keep it going though. XXX


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.
Some of the replys here are stupid beyond belief, all for a bit of water.

I have wild camped all over the UK / Euorope and never been refused water, and the wee timid mousy who wouldn't fill up from a cemetery tap well its the most ridiculous thing I have ever heard.
Who on earth would be the most likely to give you water, the Church.
If they refuse you a drink what is the world coming too. And I am sure the residents of the grave yard wouldn't object either.

People get real! :roll:


----------



## zappy61

> he padster has made quite an unintentional pun with the use of the word "welch" without a capital W.
> 
> It could so apply to those who take water from a cemetary tap.


Surely only if they took the flowers as well!

This could only happen in welch Wales, I went there once but it was closed. Ups sorry pippin Welch.

Happy camping,

Graham


----------



## buttons

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.Some of the replys here are stupid beyond belief, all for a bit of water.


Can't disagree with that statement rayrecrok.



rayrecrok said:


> I have wild camped all over the UK / Euorope and never been refused water, and the wee timid mousy who wouldn't fill up from a cemetery tap well its the most ridiculous thing I have ever heard.Who on earth would be the most likely to give you water, the Church.If they refuse you a drink what is the world coming too. And I am sure the residents of the grave yard wouldn't object either.People get real! :roll:


Right. now I've got it rayrecrock.	this is your example to prove your point. :wink:

the wee timid mousy who wouldn't fill up from a cemetery tap 8)


----------



## 118187

I think this thread has raised an important issue. Water is no longer a free commodity. Most supplies now belong to private companies and that includes in many cases rivers,reservoirs and lakes. These companies are making huge profits out of a very necessary commodity. OK, the clock cannot be turned back but local councils should provide at least one public source in all villages and towns. The private water companies should pay for this service from their profits. Perhaps members of MF would care to write to their own local authority to demand this service not only for motor home owners but for all people who are away from their usual water supply.

Bottled water should only be purchased when necessary and only for drinking. Where I live (Portugal) I have to buy bottled water for drinking. We are not on the main supply which is 5k away. All other domestic use comes from a nearby river. All the natural fonts and natural pure springs have either been diverted or taken over by bottled water companies. Public taps in towns have either vanished or are now securely locked. I wonder why? 
I do not understand why town folk buy bottled water (they pay a high price for water that comes out of a domestic tap! ) . The cost to make it is both environmentally stupid and costly. To make one litre of water uses 3 to 4 litres of water not counting the chemical cost of the plastic that contains it. Bottled water should only be used where it is needed. It is needed where I live.Seems like another corporate gimmick that people have fallen for and because of that unnecessary demand I and others who need it have to pay treble the price than we did just a few years ago.
We are told that there is a water shortage. Whilst private companies control our supply there always will be. I feel that this is a way of sustaining high prices. We have droughts in Portugal but there is always enough to waste on golf courses,lawns,fountains and leeks caused by poorly maintained and badly designed cistern valves. I collect and store all our water except drinking water. We have never run out even in long droughts.
There are many articles about water on the internet. Here is one that makes for interesting reading...www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?file=/chronicle/archive/2007/02/18/EDG56N6OA41.DTL

P.S. If anyone stopped at my home asking for water I would,within reason give them a supply. The more you pay for the necessary fruits in life the less you want to give.


----------



## buttons

Drifter380 said:


> I think this thread has raised an important issue. Water is no longer a free commodity. Most supplies now belong to private companies and that includes in many cases rivers,reservoirs and lakes. These companies are making huge profits out of a very necessary commodity. OK, the clock cannot be turned back but local councils should provide at least one public source in all villages and towns. The private water companies should pay for this service from their profits. Perhaps members of MF would care to write to their own local authority to demand this service not only for motor home owners but for all people who are away from their usual water supply.
> 
> Bottled water should only be purchased when necessary and only for drinking. Where I live (Portugal) I have to buy bottled water for drinking. We are not on the main supply which is 5k away. All other domestic use comes from a nearby river. All the natural fonts and natural pure springs have either been diverted or taken over by bottled water companies. Public taps in towns have either vanished or are now securely locked. I wonder why?
> I do not understand why town folk buy bottled water (they pay a high price for water that comes out a domestic tap! ) . The cost to make it is both environmentally stupid and costly. To make one litre of water uses 3 to 4 litres of water not counting the chemical cost of the plastic that contains it. Bottled water should only be used where it is needed. It is needed where I live.Seems like another corporate gimmick that people have fallen for and because of that unnecessary demand I and others who need it have to pay treble the price than we did just a few years ago.
> 
> There are many articles about water on the internet. Here is one that makes for interesting reading...www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?file=/chronicle/archive/2007/02/18/EDG56N6OA41.DTL





eddievanbitz said:


> The trouble is not really the water!
> 
> the more we all sue each other for our own stupidity (in the main) the more we will be unwilling to help each other!
> 
> A cannot remember the exact criteria, but taps for this kind of use have to have a pressure limiter and a type of back flow inhibitor. You could have been a safety Nazi testing their procedures!
> 
> Todays society simply just doesn't encourage us to help each other in my opinion.


Drifter380 I think that Eddie gave a good explanation of why taps in this country are locked and not available for connection to an unknown source. There is potential to pollute the main water supply. Who would then pay the bill to sort that???????


----------



## 118187

Buttons (re your post at 7.57am today)I don´t see the relationship between my comments today and those made by Eddie(posted 11.21am yesterday). If it is a matter of health, science and design then that can be fixed. It would be very defeatist if my argument fell on a rather unexplained comment.


----------



## zappy61

If you want to go wild camping a lot get a standpipe tap and a hydrant key and you have access to as much water as you like. Thats what the tarmac boys do. Technically its taking water without consent but the water undertaker won't bother to take you to task.

Graham


----------



## pippin

Very handy - the pressure will be so high that you will fill the van (the entire van!) within about 30 secs!


----------



## buttons

Drifter380 said:


> Buttons (re your post at 7.57am today)I don´t see the relationship between my comments today and those made by Eddie(posted 11.21am yesterday). If it is a matter of health, science and design then that can be fixed. It would be very defeatist if my argument fell on a rather unexplained comment.


My apologies Drifter380, I sometimes wonder how I ever get through the day. I'm hopeless at explaining myself, and just as bad at comprehension. I sincerely hope that this will go some of the way in your understanding of my earlier answer to your question.

A summary of your questions is as follows. 
1. Why are more and more town and village taps being locked off? 
2, why are people or businesses in general refusing to give access to use their taps.

Drifter could I refer you to Eddies earlier post with my understanding of his views.

My apologies if I in anyway miss quote you Eddie but for the benefit of Drifter380 I have reduced it to single syllables

Eddie said.....The trouble is not really the water!

Buttons.......I think that Eddie is referring to fact that people are unable to display their full unbridled generosity through fear of being sued.

Eddie said.....the more we all sue each other for our own stupidity (in the main) the more we will be unwilling to help each other!

Buttons......I think that Eddies feelings are that the situation can only get worse.

Eddie said.......A cannot remember the exact criteria, but taps for this kind of use have to have a pressure limiter and a type of back flow inhibitor. You could have been a safety Nazi testing their procedures!

Buttons.....Eddie is correct in this assumption. Any water delivery device using the towns water must have a mechanical device to prevent untreated water from getting into our drinking water system, also a pressure reducing device so that we don't get knocked off our ladder when cleaning our motor home roofs. I think that Eddie has inferred that these systems are tested by uninformed inspectors they could pose as motor home owners. If these mechanical devices are found to be faulty hefty fines could be imposed.

Eddie said........Today's society simply just doesn't encourage us to help each other in my opinion.

Buttons.......Fear of being sued is preventing all of us from acting naturally to our fellow man.

I agree with you Drifter about the bottled water, a complete con. I think that some ladies use the small bottles as a fashion statement and through fear of becoming dehydrated :lol:


----------



## rayrecrok

buttons said:


> Drifter380 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buttons (re your post at 7.57am today)I don´t see the relationship between my comments today and those made by Eddie(posted 11.21am yesterday). If it is a matter of health, science and design then that can be fixed. It would be very defeatist if my argument fell on a rather unexplained comment.
> 
> 
> 
> My apologies Drifter380, I sometimes wonder how I ever get through the day. I'm hopeless at explaining myself, and just as bad at comprehension. I sincerely hope that this will go some of the way in your understanding of my earlier answer to your question.
> 
> A summary of your questions is as follows.
> 1. Why are more and more town and village taps being locked off?
> 2, why are people or businesses in general refusing to give access to use their taps.
> 
> Drifter could I refer you to Eddies earlier post with my understanding of his views.
> 
> My apologies if I in anyway miss quote you Eddie but for the benefit of Drifter380 I have reduced it to single syllables
> 
> Eddie said.....The trouble is not really the water!
> 
> Buttons.......I think that Eddie is referring to fact that people are unable to display their full unbridled generosity through fear of being sued.
> 
> Eddie said.....the more we all sue each other for our own stupidity (in the main) the more we will be unwilling to help each other!
> 
> Buttons......I think that Eddies feelings are that the situation can only get worse.
> 
> Eddie said.......A cannot remember the exact criteria, but taps for this kind of use have to have a pressure limiter and a type of back flow inhibitor. You could have been a safety Nazi testing their procedures!
> 
> Buttons.....Eddie is correct in this assumption. Any water delivery device using the towns water must have a mechanical device to prevent untreated water from getting into our drinking water system, also a pressure reducing device so that we don't get knocked off our ladder when cleaning our motor home roofs. I think that Eddie has inferred that these systems are tested by uninformed inspectors they could pose as motor home owners. If these mechanical devices are found to be faulty hefty fines could be imposed.
> 
> Eddie said........Today's society simply just doesn't encourage us to help each other in my opinion.
> 
> Buttons.......Fear of being sued is preventing all of us from acting naturally to our fellow man.
Click to expand...

Hmm.
Fear of being sued?, how by somebody getting their feet wet!

Pressure reducer is set at the water works, and the domestic plumbing pipes diameter is a self pressure reducer if there is one, most domestic user supplies struggle to get enough water pressure.

And as for the town water supply being contaminated by untreated water, through the tap, I nearly fell off my chair laughing!, how can untreated water travel up against the flow of the pipes and contaminate anything.
the tap outlet on the outside could have something on it, but you could say that about any tap in the world.

This thread is getting surreal!. :lol:


----------



## buttons

rayrecrok said:


> I nearly fell off my chair laughing! :lol:


Here to please rayrecrok.....I'm bored with giving single sylible explinations today, have a look at the water supply regs, they will help you keep your feet dry.


----------



## 118187

Buttons,I agree with most of your comment but I still don´t understand eddies explanation and I am more inclined to agree with rayrecrok. The thread may have become rather surreal but for me I think philbre who started this thread found himself in a rather surreal moment. My basic point is that no one away from their home should find themselves in the position he found himself in. I know I am getting a bit ´old in the tooth`but we as citizens have let things get out of control as far as basic needs are concerned. You are lucky to find a public toilet in most towns these days and that´s only because there is no profit to be made from them.
(soz,perhaps that last sentence is ´off topic`.


----------



## buttons

Drifter380 said:


> Buttons,I know I am getting a bit ´old in the tooth


Nothing wrong with being old in the tooth Drifter380, ask these guys.

Two businessmen in Florida were 
sitting down for a break in their soon-to-be new
store. As yet, the store wasn't ready,
with only a few shelves set up. 
One said to the other, 'I bet any 
minute now some senior is going to walk by,
put his face to the window,
and ask what we're selling.'

No sooner were the words out of his 
mouth when, sure enough, a curious senior
walked to the window, had a peek, 
and in a soft voice asked "What are you
sellin' here?"

One of the men replied sarcastically, 
"We're selling ass-holes."

Without skipping a beat, the old timer 
said, "You're doing well. Only two left." 
Seniors - don't mess with them!


----------



## 118187

Just recovered from a fit of the giggles on that one Buttons. Nice one! Now to get back on topic. I have noticed that due to the high price of water most pubs have stopped watering their beer down which can´t be bad.

I must get off the computer now. My wife has spotted some old tiles on a tip that we can use on a patio I am making a pigs ear of. Catch you later when I recover from a bad back!


----------



## 116388

buttons said:


> Simplelife said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what it is. So? In the predicament I set what would you do? Remember, you're thirsty, your family want to clean up and right beside you with not a another soul for miles is a tap with endless clean, cool, thirst quenching water....... over to you Buttons......
> 
> 
> 
> The nanny state comes to mind, why do some individuals get themselves into such a predicament then expect someone else to pick up the tab. This scenario is totally self inflicted. I would demote you as leader and find someone that could manage a week away in a motor home. :wink:
Click to expand...

Buttons, you can't avoid the question a second time with more of your kack! I'll set YOU a new, failproof, scenario:

Buttons, you and your family are in the middle of nowhere, it's 2 a.m. and you need to pull over for the night because a heavy, unexpected fog has descended despite no such weather warning.

Your family are hungry and thirsty and want to clean up for the night. No problem, Buttons the master organiser has 100 ltrs of fresh water and plenty of food and even a spare bar of soap! However, on turning the tap not a drop of water appears. So, you check your tanks to find your tank has a leak and all the water has drained away! Oh dear! A brand new tank too, who would have thought it?

While explaining your dire predicament to your family, no water and fogged in you notice a cemetary with an outside tap. You give the tap a quarter turn and a couple of drops of fresh, cool water pour out. At once your family cheer! But...... Buttons....... do you turn to them and say, "Sorry my little darlings but this water does not belong to us. If the fog has cleared by morning we can drive a couple of hours to a 24/7 shop and buy some bottled. If it has not cleared we'll wait until it's safe to drive but on no account will we drink from this tap because the water does not belong to us"?

Well?


----------



## philbre

Simplelife said:


> buttons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simplelife said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what it is. So? In the predicament I set what would you do? Remember, you're thirsty, your family want to clean up and right beside you with not a another soul for miles is a tap with endless clean, cool, thirst quenching water....... over to you Buttons......
> 
> 
> 
> The nanny state comes to mind, why do some individuals get themselves into such a predicament then expect someone else to pick up the tab. This scenario is totally self inflicted. I would demote you as leader and find someone that could manage a week away in a motor home. :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Buttons, you can't avoid the question a second time with more of your kack! I'll set YOU a new, failproof, scenario:
> 
> Buttons, you and your family are in the middle of nowhere, it's 2 a.m. and you need to pull over for the night because a heavy, unexpected fog has descended despite no such weather warning.
> 
> Your family are hungry and thirsty and want to clean up for the night. No problem, Buttons the master organiser has 100 ltrs of fresh water and plenty of food and even a spare bar of soap! However, on turning the tap not a drop of water appears. So, you check your tanks to find your tank has a leak and all the water has drained away! Oh dear! A brand new tank too, who would have thought it?
> 
> While explaining your dire predicament to your family, no water and fogged in you notice a cemetary with an outside tap. You give the tap a quarter turn and a couple of drops of fresh, cool water pour out. At once your family cheer! But...... Buttons....... do you turn to them and say, "Sorry my little darlings but this water does not belong to us. If the fog has cleared by morning we can drive a couple of hours to a 24/7 shop and buy some bottled. If it has not cleared we'll wait until it's safe to drive but on no account will we drink from this tap because the water does not belong to us"?
> 
> Well?
Click to expand...

Well I for one would have sourced the water from a graveyard had I realised it was there just waiting for me, in order to prevent myself dying from thirst & my 'theft' and subsequent use of that same water would have been nullified by the fact that cleanliness is next 2 godliness.

philbre


----------



## rayrecrok

buttons said:


> rayrecrok said:
> 
> 
> 
> I nearly fell off my chair laughing! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Here to please rayrecrok.....I'm bored with giving single sylible explinations today, have a look at the water supply regs, they will help you keep your feet dry.
Click to expand...









this might help to dig yourself out of this thread


----------



## buttons

Simplelife said:


> Buttons, you can't avoid the question a second time with more of your kack! I'll set YOU a new, failproof, scenario:
> Buttons, you and your family are in the middle of nowhere, it's 2 a.m. and you need to pull over for the night because a heavy, unexpected fog has descended despite no such weather warning.
> Your family are hungry and thirsty and want to clean up for the night. No problem, Buttons the master organiser has 100 ltrs of fresh water and plenty of food and even a spare bar of soap! However, on turning the tap not a drop of water appears. So, you check your tanks to find your tank has a leak and all the water has drained away! Oh dear! A brand new tank too, who would have thought it?While explaining your dire predicament to your family, no water and fogged in you notice a cemetary with an outside tap. You give the tap a quarter turn and a couple of drops of fresh, cool water pour out. At once your family cheer! But...... Buttons....... do you turn to them and say, "Sorry my little darlings but this water does not belong to us. If the fog has cleared by morning we can drive a couple of hours to a 24/7 shop and buy some bottled. If it has not cleared we'll wait until it's safe to drive but on no account will we drink from this tap because the water does not belong to us"?Well?


DIFFICULTY = OPPORTUNITY - CLAIRE BENN
Sometimes we get stuck. The work isn't panning out as you saw it in your
head. The fog comes down and you can't see your way forward.
Staggering about in the half-light, seeing glimpses in your mind of the vision…
but you can't quite get a hold of it. It's a struggle and you're losing belief.
What was a full cup of potential is now half-empty. But re-think this - half a
cup of potential is better than nothing at all! The cup is still half full. Hold on
to that.
* :idea:*


----------



## chrisgreen

i would let the fog condensate on the windows and get my family to lick it off.
but under no circumstance would i steal the water from the tap.


----------



## zappy61

pippin said:


> Very handy - the pressure will be so high that you will fill the van (the entire van!) within about 30 secs!


No pippin the pressure in the water main is the same as in the service pipe. You are thinking of a 2.5" hose I think. A standpipe tap is normally 15mm the same as any normal hose tap and will incorporate a double check valve to prevent backflow to the main. Yes this can be a possibility if the is a sudden drop in pressure in the water main. 


> Eddie is correct in this assumption. Any water delivery device using the towns water must have a mechanical device to prevent untreated water from getting into our drinking water system, also a pressure reducing device so that we don't get knocked off our ladder when cleaning our motor home roofs. I think that Eddie has inferred that these systems are tested by uninformed inspectors they could pose as motor home owners. If these mechanical devices are found to be faulty hefty fines could be imposed.


This is not entirely correct, they won't have a prv but they may have a backflow prevention device such as a double check valve. Inspectors may go around looking at these but they don't check their operation. It all depends on the degree of hazard and the risk involved. You may have noticed that in chemical disposal points the wash facility must incorporate a natural air gap between the discharge point of water supply and the spillover level of the emptying bowl (normally 150mm but a table for such gaps is laid down in the water regulations). Some may choose to use a WC flushing arrangement where the water supply is broken by an inintermediary cistern. Drinkingater points will simply have the hose terminated above the spill over level of the sink (notice all the taps in your house the discharge will be above the spill over level of the sink, basi or bath etc.) Do remember that the water you put in you M/h is deemed drinking water at the point of discharge and the water in your M/h is water for domestic purposes including drinking so there is technically no risk of contamination of the water mains and not all Water Company's will insist on a backflo device but some may. I hope this puts to bed some of the ill informed comments.

So lets not get our knickers in a twist about drinking water it is no big deal,

regards,
Graham


----------



## buttons

zappy61 said:


> This is not entirely correct, they won't have a prv but they may have a backflow prevention device such as a double check valve. Inspectors may go around looking at these but they don't check their operation. It all depends on the degree of hazard and the risk involved. You may have noticed that in chemical disposal points the wash facility must incorporate a natural air gap between the discharge point of water supply and the spillover level of the emptying bowl (normally 150mm but a table for such gaps is laid down in the water regulations). Some may choose to use a WC flushing arrangement where the water supply is broken by an inintermediary cistern. Drinkingater points will simply have the hose terminated above the spill over level of the sink (notice all the taps in your house the discharge will be above the spill over level of the sink, basi or bath etc.) Do remember that the water you put in you M/h is deemed drinking water at the point of discharge and the water in your M/h is water for domestic purposes including drinking so there is technically no risk of contamination of the water mains and not all Water Company's will insist on a backflo device but some may. I hope this puts to bed some of the ill informed comments.
> So lets not get our knickers in a twist about drinking water it is no big deal, regards,Graham


Zappy who said that motor homes were the only target of these padlocks I can think of a number of mobile appliances that have the potential to contaminate an unprotected water supply. Would you like a list???


----------



## krull

I find this antagonism to wild camping by some people quite interesting. It is often aired in the letters pages of motorhome magazines. 

My explanation is that these people do not have the courage/inclination to do it themselves. They see themselves paying £20 a night at a cc site, which has all the individuality of a McDonalds. and get annoyed. 

Then comes the 'if I can't do it, no-one else should' mentality.


----------



## lifestyle

Also,not only taking the water from the grave yard,you can present your wife with a nice bunch of flowers


----------



## buttons

lifestyle said:


> Also,not only taking the water from the grave yard,you can present your wife with a nice bunch of flowers


Your a bad boy lifestyle :lol: :lol:


----------



## locovan

krull said:


> I find this antagonism to wild camping by some people quite interesting. It is often aired in the letters pages of motorhome magazines.
> 
> My explanation is that these people do not have the courage/inclination to do it themselves. They see themselves paying £20 a night at a cc site, which has all the individuality of a McDonalds. and get annoyed.
> 
> Then comes the 'if I can't do it, no-one else should' mentality.


Must admit I was one of those you are talking about.
Always tucked up in a Site paying lots of money.
We then wild camped as we travelled through France and then stayed in Spain.
as we set off from the Tunnel we were too scared we would be robbed or moved on so didnt get undressed and into bed and slept sitting up and ended up on the floor soundo with the dog.
Then we got couragous and lived normal it was a big adventure and we didnt pay a penny for camping the whole of 2 months.
We made sure we got water when we stopped at Service Stations etc etc.
If we couldnt fill the tank up it didnt matter so long as we could fill the 5 gallon water container that was ok.
Roughing it is part of the Camping Fun. :lol:


----------



## zappy61

buttons said:


> zappy61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is not entirely correct, they won't have a prv but they may have a backflow prevention device such as a double check valve. Inspectors may go around looking at these but they don't check their operation. It all depends on the degree of hazard and the risk involved. You may have noticed that in chemical disposal points the wash facility must incorporate a natural air gap between the discharge point of water supply and the spillover level of the emptying bowl (normally 150mm but a table for such gaps is laid down in the water regulations). Some may choose to use a WC flushing arrangement where the water supply is broken by an inintermediary cistern. Drinkingater points will simply have the hose terminated above the spill over level of the sink (notice all the taps in your house the discharge will be above the spill over level of the sink, basi or bath etc.) Do remember that the water you put in you M/h is deemed drinking water at the point of discharge and the water in your M/h is water for domestic purposes including drinking so there is technically no risk of contamination of the water mains and not all Water Company's will insist on a backflo device but some may. I hope this puts to bed some of the ill informed comments.
> So lets not get our knickers in a twist about drinking water it is no big deal, regards,Graham
> 
> 
> 
> Zappy who said that motor homes were the only target of these padlocks I can think of a number of mobile appliances that have the potential to contaminate an unprotected water supply. Would you like a list???
Click to expand...

Buttons, please read it again I did not say they were the only target I used them as an contextual example. I could give you a very long list having been involved in the water regs a large part of my life.

Regards,
Graham


----------



## philbre

*to whom it may concern*

Should you ever find yourself over here in Ireland, with no water, look me up & you can fill to capacity, for free (even if I am metered!)


----------



## 116388

buttons said:


> DIFFICULTY = OPPORTUNITY - CLAIRE BENN
> Sometimes we get stuck. *No, you got your family stuck, you're their leader.* The work isn't panning out as you saw it in your
> head. The fog comes down and you can't see your way forward.
> Staggering about in the half-light, seeing glimpses in your mind of the vision… *No need to be staggering like a drunkard, everything you require to survive and make your familys life comforatble is right there before you.* but you can't quite get a hold of it. It's a struggle and you're losing belief. *Wrong again, if your cup is half full and then you can fill it completely with that tap over there. Why would you lose belief?*
> What was a full cup of potential is now half-empty. But re-think this - half a
> cup of potential is better than nothing at all! The cup is still half full. Hold on
> to that.
> * :idea:*


*

Hmm, you're not stuck halfway up (or down) Mt. Ben Nevis with life hanging in the balance so no real need for life to flash before you with thoughts of never making it home. Follow a couple of my own words of wisdom and we'll get through this Buttons.

None the less might I be right in assuming that without me picking up the pieces your half full cup of potential could be your wife collecting the water while you turn a blind eye thus allowing your half full cup to quench your thirst?*


----------



## buttons

Simplelife said:


> your half full cup of potential could be your wife collecting the water to quench your thirst?


Anything and everything is possible simplelife but it is not my thrust that is important. :!:


----------



## 116388

buttons said:


> Simplelife said:
> 
> 
> 
> your half full cup of potential could be your wife collecting the water to quench your thirst?
> 
> 
> 
> Anything and everything is possible simplelife but it is not my thrust that is important. :!:
Click to expand...

Then tell me how? And I think your thrust will not get to 1st Base if you don't get your wife her water!


----------



## rayrecrok

Simplelife said:


> buttons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simplelife said:
> 
> 
> 
> your half full cup of potential could be your wife collecting the water to quench your thirst?
> 
> 
> 
> Anything and everything is possible simplelife but it is not my thrust that is important. :!:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then tell me how? And I think your thrust will not get to 1st Base if you don't get your wife her water!
Click to expand...

Snigger 8O 8O 8O 8O


----------



## 113016

I was going to say that this thread has gone way off thread but is it really worth me saying it??
:wink: 
I think not :roll:  :lol:  8O :x :evil:


----------

